# EDS Print Facility, Livingston - August 2013 (Image Heavy)



## AgentTintin (Aug 7, 2013)

This place has been on my radar for a while now so it was good to finally be able to do it.

*History*
EDS was contracted to print government giro cheques. Built in 1975 as a government printing facility, the residents of Ladywell would complain about the constant thump of machinery into the night. The building closed in 2005 only 30 years after it opened. There were "near riots" by the staff when the facility closed, more on that here. The building has been hit badly by metal theft and vandalism, though it is fairly safe inside.

After a not-so-graceful entry we were in! This place is huge and we got lost a few times!

Visited with a non-member.




Nairne House/EDS Before Construction by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Nairne House/EDS Construction by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Nairne House/EDS Construction by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Nairne House/EDS Construction by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Nairne House/EDS Construction by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Nairne House/EDS Construction by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Buchanan House by AgentTintin, on Flickr




EDS Logo by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Atrium by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Atrium by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Print Hall by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Telephone Connections by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Desk by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Main Print Hall by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Roof Machinery by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Keypad by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Boiler House by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Office by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Main Reception by AgentTintin, on Flickr




DWP Folder by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Kitchen by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Destroyed Office by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Conference Room by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Conference Room Door by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Staff Room by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Ex-Corridor by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Rubble by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Corridor by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Top floor of Atrium by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Roof above Atrium by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Fire Escape by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Doors to Lifts by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Trashed Offices by AgentTintin, on Flickr




Long Corridor by AgentTintin, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## mookster (Aug 7, 2013)

Good looking derp that!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 7, 2013)

Great find,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 7, 2013)

did you find them in the front office of the buildings or in the online archives. Sadly the place is kind of in Limbo, not sure if the demo team went bust as nothing has happened here apart from the neds and Pikeys hitting it hard  was really nice when it still had some stuff in it and less damage.

good stuff


----------



## AgentTintin (Aug 7, 2013)

Are you referring to the old photographs at the top? If so, I found them on the West Lothian History Library Flickr page.


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 7, 2013)

AgentTintin said:


> Are you referring to the old photographs at the top? If so, I found them on the West Lothian History Library Flickr page.




yes just curious as there used to be pictures in the same office as the keys of when it was constructed and stuff like that Geddes house across the road used to be a tax office and they had like this place large firebroof disaster/recovery proof storage.


----------

